
PHP Founder Rasmus Lerdorf Leaves Yahoo - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/10/php-founder-rasmus-lerdorf-leaves-yahoo/
======
leftnode
I owe a lot to Rasmus. He developed the language I use daily, has unknowingly
helped build my business, and really got me to love web development.

Even if you dislike PHP, its undeniable what he's contributed to web
development. Best of luck, Rasmus and thank you.

------
skullsplitter
I used to see Rasmus around Y! a lot when I was roaming the halls there. He
always seemed insightful and down to earth despite being quite well known.
I'll be interested to see what he ends up doing next.

------
davidw
I worked with Rasmus at Linuxcare, and he's a great guy, even if I am not so
enthusiastic about PHP. By any definition though, PHP was a good 'hack' at the
time it came out: it solved a real problem that nothing else was solving
adequately.

~~~
ilyak
However I'd say he's directly responsible for the misery the most PHP
development now is.

If he actually spent time reading about languages and designing his own, he
would throw in function namespacing and function naming conventions and a good
built-in abstraction for database access (with a strong bias against SQL
injections and towards placeholders/variable binding from the day one), PHP
would come out an okayish language and not an universal hate target.

There are some other blunders that he could just not make. And I'm not even
dreaming about template system that makes sense now.

He didn't! Who the hell could do that if he wasn't going.

~~~
kailashbadu
Ramsus wanted to create a simple 'glue' language that was approachable and did
the job done without any layers of abstraction that web framework like Zend
and Symfony have. And he has stuck to his guns till today.

~~~
davidw
Therein lies one of my regrets: Tcl was out there and was already quite a nice
'simple glue language' that to this day remains more powerful and flexible
than PHP in some ways. It's too bad the early Tcl/web systems were proprietary
until too late:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOLserver>

~~~
duh
You're the first person I've ever seen reminisce about aolserver.

~~~
davidw
It was way ahead of its time (read the wikipedia article), with a nicer
language than PHP.

I never actually used it much (I was busy working on Apache Rivet), but it was
a nice bit of technology.

------
c00p3r
Should we expect dramatical drop of 'YHOO'? =)

~~~
bkudria
The word you want is "dramatic".

